# Needing windshield for new ranger



## louie870

Im wanting a windshield for my new ranger 2017 900. I like the ones that are full windshields and tilt out at the bottom when you want more air. Anyone have any experience with that kind. Pros and cons please.


----------



## CMT1

I have a Polaris Lock&Ride Pro Fit Poly Tip Out I purchased about three years ago for my 2013 900 Ranger. The poly glass has some hairline cracks at the bottom where the handle bolt holes are drilled. Not totally happy after spending $800 bucks on it. One other issue I have with the full front windshield is wind drag when towing . The Glass version is safety glass ,so I passed on it due to price and worries about rock chips/cracks. I ended up buying a folding /removable one from Whomoto.com. I like the fact I can quickly remove it for towing.
If your interested in my Tip Out Ploy one I would sell for $150-$200 bucks, PM me


----------



## DIHLON

https://www.superatv.com/polaris-ranger-570-900-scratch-resistant-flip-windshield

I bought this one for my 2013 Ranger and love it. It gives you the option to flip up, tilt out to let a little air in, or close completely. It is made of scratch resistant plexiglass.


----------

